# Show Us Your . . . KITCHEN!



## Hunter's Mom

Ahhh......the kitchen! There are so many things about my kitchen that I would change if I had unlimited resources, skill, and a *bulldozer*! There is so little natural light in the kitchen that it always seems dark, I would love to punch out a wall and put in a slider to the deck. But since I can't do that we selected a calming light blue color for the walls behind all the cabinets and appliances and a sandy color for the shared wall with the hallway and side door.

I would love an island with a counter top but as the kitchen is where we enter and exit our home and on a daily basis and serves as the entry to our dinning room and the hallway to the rest of the house, an island tends to make it feel crowded.

I also dislike our non-matching appliances. The individuals we bought the house from took the new, white dishwasher with them when they moved and but the black one there in its place - we saw it the day of closing but really didn't want to argue over a dishwasher. Someday we will replace all the appliances so for now, I just deal with it. :smilie_tischkante:

So, without further delay, here is my coastal kitchen.....


Our kitchen is missing counter space - it is very hard to cook or bake as there is barely room for a cutting board and mixing bowl (as you can see my only space is between the stove and sink). We don't even have a microwave because it was taking up too much room. I don't miss the microwave actually but we have talked about getting a hanging one but its simply not a priority. 
 

*Here is the cooking area & the ever-important wine rack.*










*Moving to the sink/fridge/pantry area with the only window*. There is not a curtain up as we have been trying to decide if we want to drop the overhead light down or recess it. Need to decide this to know what style of curtain to make. The curtain will be the same material as over the door. 










*The door and the trashcan - super exciting!* The shade is a roman shade and I just love the fabric! It reminds me of old fashioned canvas beach cabanas. Here is where I think a slider and/or french door should go to let in more light! And no, I don't have a picture of the wine rack on the wall - its a mirror but from this angle the wine rack is appearing in the mirror 









Looking into the Dinning Room and down the hall. Excuse the jacket and *"Hunter's Zone"* but that's what it looks like on a daily basis.









Here's what the window ledge usually looks like:









And here's how its decorated for Xmas:









The only other issue with the kitchen is it is not really an "eatin" kitchen. It is one that was built with everythig against the walls (those without appliances and cabinets have baseboards or the pantry/entry door opens onto the wall) so there is no room for a table. We have to eat in the dinning room every night or the livingroom. Needless to say, when we move I will be focusing on the kitchens in each home 

Okay - now its your turn to SHOW US YOUR KITCHEN!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

well I'm going to cheat abit,:blush: we have moved from this house, but this was my kitchen, I'm not home so I can't take one of my new kitchen, darn, I really liked this kitchen lots of room to cook, at Christmas that year we had 6 of us cooking


----------



## MalteseJane

Your kitchen is nice but like you said there is not much counterspace. Too bad there is not enough space to put an island or a table in it. For your dishwasher you can sometimes reverse the panel on the door ; there should be 3 panels available, black, white and beige. We did that in our Houston home. I will post pictures of my kitchen later on. Need first to clean it up.


----------



## Snowbody

Erin - it is all about counter space. I didn't have any before we renovated our kitchen and now I do. I think my kitchen is my favorite room in my apartment.As you know, I love to cook and bake and do it nearly every night. We redid the kitchen four years ago and I still love it and it's very functional. We had to move a wall by 14" to fit in full size counters on both sides. Mind you this is a NYC kitchen I have great storage space and pull outs and a trash cabinet with both trash and recycle cans so there's never garbage pails or recycling bags around. I also love my glass tiles and my cabinets which are all wood, since I'm allergic to formaldehyde in particleboard. It looks better in person, but here goes. And the walls are beige but look pink :blink: in the photos.:angry:




























I have to find pics of it before the renovation. It's nearly Extreme Makeover worthy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Well I live in an apt so just imagine how teeny my kitchen is. Lol. Urs is huge in comparison. Love the ledge w the beach n the wooden malt n also how it is decorated for Xmas. Love hunters space. Lol.


----------



## jadey

your kitchens are beautiful! i love the nutcrackers on the ledge. And I love your kitchen susan :wub: how do you keep it so clean. We try so hard to keep things off our counter but its so hard


----------



## mysugarbears

Sue i love your kitchen!


----------



## michellerobison

Susan,I noticed the glass tiles straight away,I love glass tiles. I want to do them in our next house,since this one's for sale,don't want to leave too many goodies for the next owners....
BTW the walls look beige on my monitor.B)


----------



## uniquelovdolce

I love them all but sue. That's beautiful. Love it.


----------



## michellerobison

My kitchen ,we redid ours from white and green ivy to a warm tuscan look. Before the Ivy the former owners had electric blue, caution yellow and atomic orange. Everyone called it the Brady Bunch kitchen. When we redid it the first time,I had people in town come up to me and tell me they liked my kitchen... Funny...complete strangers knew my former kitchen...

I'll have to find those old piccies of the Brady Bunch kitchen w/ the orange countertops....pretty psychedelic man....

The first piccie on the left is the green and white ivy ,first redo 16 years ago. We did the tin ceiling and installed hand made Italian tiles and the leaf embossed trim. We did leaf trim mouldings on the kick boards (mop boards) under the counters and along the walls. Our MacKenzie Childs kitchen set,love their stuff.

The rest are last fall,my tuscan inspired redo. I love it,it always looks like warm sunshine,even on the cloudiest of days. When the sun shines in,it's almost magical the way the colour glows and transports you to another place...Doesn't feel like mid west Ohio that's for sure...

I stripped all the wall paper,did Venetian plaster on the walls,hard to see but I did little flower imprints and a couple of doggie paw prints in the plaster... Did plaster casts of small shells,flowers,birds and butterflies,along w/ a couple of round medusa medallions,imbedded for fun,recovered the range hood in Lincrusta to look like antique bronzed pressed tin. Did scrolled shells over the sink and over the range in plaster and a plaster face of Flora over the french door. New pewter finished door levers all over the house,ditched those cheap 80's brass knobs. Built the corbels and shelf over the window,same corbels I did in my family room (Christmas post)

I made a niche from clay,fired in my kiln,cut a hole in my wall(Al about died) and installed it myself...blame those DIY shows..it's a sickness I'm telling you.


----------



## garrettsmom

Snowbody said:


> Erin - it is all about counter space. I didn't have any before we renovated our kitchen and now I do. I think my kitchen is my favorite room in my apartment.As you know, I love to cook and bake and do it nearly every night. We redid the kitchen four years ago and I still love it and it's very functional. We had to move a wall by 14" to fit in full size counters on both sides. Mind you this is a NYC kitchen I have great storage space and pull outs and a trash cabinet with both trash and recycle cans so there's never garbage pails or recycling bags around. I also love my glass tiles and my cabinets which are all wood, since I'm allergic to formaldehyde in particleboard. It looks better in person, but here goes. And the walls are beige but look pink :blink: in the photos.:angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to find pics of it before the renovation. It's nearly Extreme Makeover worthy.:HistericalSmiley:


Love it!! Modern yet warm.....and looks so functional! I think we have the same range-GE profile?


----------



## princessre

Here's mine out at the house. 










I would have enlarged or upgraded the kitchen, but the only thing I use it for is to wash fresh fruits/veggies and make dog food. :w00t: I also use the kitchen phone to make dinner reservations. :HistericalSmiley: 
Oh wait, is that Casanova in the background saying, "Mommy, you need to make my wild salmon on a Gaggenau!":HistericalSmiley:

I'm currently bidding on an apartment in the city that has my absolute (apartment-sized) dream kitchen. If I don't get this apartment, I am getting the same designer to do my next kitchen. It's TDF-- I just love the way it looks-- and I'm sure it works pretty well too!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess

princessre said:


> Here's mine out at the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have enlarged or upgraded the kitchen, but the only thing I use it for is to wash fresh fruits/veggies and make dog food. :w00t: I also use the kitchen phone to make dinner reservations. :HistericalSmiley:
> Oh wait, is that Casanova in the background saying, "Mommy, you need to make my wild salmon on a Gaggenau!":HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm currently bidding on an apartment in the city that has my absolute (apartment-sized) dream kitchen. If I don't get this apartment, I am getting the same designer to do my next kitchen. It's TDF-- I just love the way it looks-- and I'm sure it works pretty well too!!! :HistericalSmiley:


Love your kitchen- very clean and modern!

But this second kitchen- WOW!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I adore the clean lines!


----------



## godiva goddess

*Erin*- I love your kitchen. It is so warm and inviting, and I love the "BEACH" blocks on your widow ledge- so much personality! I would love to dine at your home!

*Paula*- love the openness of your old kitchen! I can imagine so much festivities, cooking and yummy goodness in that open space!

*Sue*- Love your kitchen and the black granite counter top. I esp love the sleek cabinets...modern!!

*Michelle*- your kitchen is so unique! Love the colors and the eclectic sensibilities!


----------



## mom2bijou

I forgot to bring my before pictures to work so I could scan them and show you the disaster of a kitchen that our house had when we bought it. We moved in January 2008 and had the kitchen done by March. It was downright scary! 

I wish our kitchen was bigger with a center island. Next house that will rank #1. But it's a good size. It's modern but has a very cozy feel to it. That's kind of the trend to my house...vintage/modern but lots of personal touches everywhere that add a sense of warmth to it.


----------



## mom2bijou

I love your coastal kitchen Erin.....it's exactly what I envision for Maine! 

Sue.....our kitchen style is super similar. You were right! Same cabinets and black granite countertops. Love your backsplash too! 

Paula....I bet you miss that kitchen. It's so inviting and I love the paint color!

Michele....great personal touches. Love it!

Sophia....I love your kitchen. Very light and sunny.


----------



## The A Team

whoops, you guys are gonna have to wait till I clean up a bit....:blush:....
I have off tomorrow. 

....but my dining room is most of my kitchen, :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess

Tammy- i love your kitchen!


----------



## godiva goddess

I need to take pics of my own kitchen later today..heheh..

but I have pictures of my parents' kitchen in my email..since I was home for Thanksgiving this year...so I figure I would share the kitchen I grew up in! :blush:


----------



## Alexa

That's so interesting how different all your kitchens look like! But I love all different styles and personal accents! 
It would be a pleasure to come over to all of you for dining! 

Here's my little kitchen:



















Sorry, I just have seen it's not the best quality, but I made them very quickly, Lol! 
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## missiek

Wow all of your kitchens are so beautiful. I wish I had a gorgeous kitchen to show you as well.  Mine isn't pretty at all. We have almond tile on the floor, almond counter tops and almond colored appliances. I HATE it. I guess I am still living in my "before" kitchen and cannot wait until I have the "after". :/


----------



## mom2bijou

godiva goddess said:


> Tammy- i love your kitchen!


 Thanks Al!


----------



## michellerobison

Mine can best be described as tuscany funky!
I thought ,might as well make it fun since I detest cooking!
I never thought of our kitchen as large until we started to look for a new home. I would like to do an island though,we have plenty of room for it.

It's had a lot of incarnations, It started out 80's country,went to Miami /Brady Bunch psychedelic, under the previous owners,to 90's ivy wallpaper ,to tuscan funk.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

godiva goddess said:


> I need to take pics of my own kitchen later today..heheh..
> 
> but I have pictures of my parents' kitchen in my email..since I was home for Thanksgiving this year...so I figure I would share the kitchen I grew up in! :blush:


 

:w00t: heart be still:heart: that's my dream kitchen:aktion033: I don't cook but just maybe I would if I had a kitchen like that, I would make it abit wider so all my kids could cook for me lol


----------



## Snowbody

ARE YOU READY? Found my pix before renovation. This is why I call it Extreme Makeover.:HistericalSmiley:
UGH!!








AHHHH!









See the garbage bag with recyclables? Now they're hidden away in the first cabinet.


----------



## Snowbody

Alice - would your mom consider adopting me? I'll cook for her That's my dream kitchen with room:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

Wow that's an A-1 make over. Isn't it amazing how good a new kitchen makes us feel. Adopt me too,I would love to do my kitchen that way,but I did mine to dress it up since we're selling,wouldn't want to make my dream kitchen,then leave it.


----------



## godiva goddess

Matilda's mommy said:


> :w00t: heart be still:heart: that's my dream kitchen:aktion033: I don't cook but just maybe I would if I had a kitchen like that, I would make it abit wider so all my kids could cook for me lol


Paula- Thank you for your kind words! My mom doesnt cook very often...but when she does, its great!! :thumbsup: I have many fun childhood memories in her kitchen..hehe...



Snowbody said:


> Alice - would your mom consider adopting me? I'll cook for her That's my dream kitchen with room:thumbsup:


Sue- LOL!! My parents live in Long Island so their home has TONS of room...unlike mine! I LOVE what you did in your kitchen makeover...my goodness, that is totally extreme makeover- GREAT JOB!!! They should do a show on your kitchen before and after results!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Sue LOVE your kitchen:aktion033: looks like HGTV came to visit.


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow!!! Some of you have absolutely amazing kitchens! I absolutely love white cabinets, they are so classic and clean! A requirement for my next home (which will also likely be the home my husband and I retire in...even though we're only 26 & 30!) is for the kitchen to have white cabinets.

Here is my kitchen...two years ago my husband and I remodeled it by replacing the cabinets, countertops, & creating a backsplash. We were on a TINY budget ($3,000) and managed to purchase the cabinets & countertop in that budget...but our only cabinet choices were Maple or Oak, so I chose Maple because I have always disliked Oak. lol We had to assemble the cabinets ourselves (us = hubby) even! 

One interesting thing about our kitchen is that the wall with the window had to be custom-done (by us) because there is a walkway by the refrigerator and the cabinets/counter could only be 14" deep if I remember correctly...so we had to cut down the cabinets to make them not as deep. I love having the pantry cabinet and that extra little bit of counter space in our small kitchen. The door in the pictures is the door to our newly remodeled laundry room (still in progress, but mostly finished!)

The countertops are still laminate, but it's still a huge improvement from the old kitchen. We did the backsplash ourselves also and since then have even tiled our laundry room floor! Our stainless appliances thankfully came with the house...except for the dishwasher...so a stainless dishwasher is on our list of upgrades before selling the house. lol Our current dishwasher gets stuck on a cycle and we have to manually move the dial for it to continue, hence the blue tape line on the dishwasher. LOL

We also purchased a Sil-Granite sink (It is a granite & composite mixture, incredibly durable) that is 9" deep and I absolutely love it. It makes my job so much easier having a nice, deep sink!

The last picture is a BEFORE of our kitchen in the first week we purchased the house. It's the only one I could easily find on my computer, but the sink was a "prep sink" and only 4" deep, literally! The cabinets were cheap and falling apart, and the countertops were all scratched up.


----------



## godiva goddess

^^ you did a marvelous job Lisa! You and your DH must be so proud!!


----------



## mom2bijou

Michelle...tuscany funky. I like that phrasing! Spot on!

Sue....GREAT makeover. I love seeing before and afters. Makes you really appreciate how far your home has come. I will upload mine later too!

Lisa! I love your kitchen!!!!! Kudos to you and DH for doing it yourselves and on a budget! High five!!!! You should be proud of it....it's beautiful!


----------



## garrettsmom

There are elements I can appreciate in everyone's kitchen..... the white subway tile in Princessres', the ss range hood flanked by crown topped glass cabinets (Tammy), Erins roman shade......the makeover pics are wonderful-great job!! Alices' parents kitchen is closest to my 'dream kitchen' with raised panel traditional white cabinets and warm wood floors. We remodeled a few years ago and did the best we could with the allotted space. Hubby even transformed an old narrow broom closet into built-ins for my modest Le Creuset collection and down below pull-outs for Winnie's bathing/grooming supplies :wub:

Glazed maples cabinets, cream island, dark granite counters (B*&^!% to clean)-I made the curtain (the only thing I ever sewed other than a pillow.....lol....I'm a fan of toile in moderation)

Here's mine









the transformed closet


----------



## uniquelovdolce

omg ! all these kitchens are amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me go take a pic of my lil teeny kitchen that i will not remodel cause this is a rental n i hv hopes of geting a house someday...


----------



## uniquelovdolce

SEE HOW TEENY I HAD TO TAKE A FEW PICS JUST SO U CAN SEE WHAT I MEAN ZERO COUNTER SPACE. 

SO UR KITCHENS ARE A DREAM FOR ME .. BUT HEY I MANAGE , I USED TO LIVE IN AN AOT WITH A KITCHENETTE N IT WAS EVEN SMALLER LOL .


----------



## godiva goddess

^^ I think your kitchen looks cozy! Small spaces can be wonderful too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Lol !! Thanks i manage !!


godiva goddess said:


> ^^ i think your kitchen looks cozy! Small spaces can be wonderful too!


----------



## The A Team

Here's my kitchen....no working triangle...just one straight line. But I'm ok with it.
View attachment 92255



View attachment 92256


View attachment 92257


View attachment 92258


Those who've come to my puppy parties already know what my kitchen looks like. My home is small and cozy and I am in love with all of it.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

pat it does look cosy !


----------



## Sandcastles

The A Team said:


> Here's my kitchen....no working triangle...just one straight line. But I'm ok with it.
> View attachment 92255
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92256
> 
> 
> View attachment 92257
> 
> 
> View attachment 92258
> 
> 
> Those who've come to my puppy parties already know what my kitchen looks like. My home is small and cozy and I am in love with all of it.:wub:


What's NOT to be in love with - I'd hardly call your kitchen small - it's a normal size kitchen! It looks lovely, warm and inviting - I love seeing the "A-team" back!


----------



## godiva goddess

*Pat*!! I adore your kitchen!! It is warm and inviting- just like you! I am so honored to have been invited to your home for puppy parties- it was so much fun- and much of the great memories were in your kitchen!!


----------



## revakb2

Here's my kitchen.


----------



## mysugarbears

revakb2 said:


> Here's my kitchen.


 

I love your kitchen, so very warm. I love how you got the backsplash going in a slope on the one wall. My house is an open floor plan and i have wanted a backsplash but wasn't quite sure what to do with my one wall. Now i know!


----------



## MalteseJane

Here his mine :
View attachment 92266
View attachment 92267


View attachment 92268
View attachment 92269


View attachment 92270
View attachment 92271


View attachment 92272


I had to close the blinds for the flash to work or the pictures would have been too dark.


----------



## The A Team

Erin, thanks for starting this!!! It's not only fun seeing everyone's homes....it's making me clean up!!!! LOVE IT!! :aktion033:


----------



## Lindy

Gosh Pat, you do have a great kitchen! It is warm and inviting. I love being in it, too!


----------



## godiva goddess

*Reva and Janine*- I love both of your kitchens!


----------



## mary-anderson

The A Team said:


> Erin, thanks for starting this!!! It's not only fun seeing everyone's homes....it's making me clean up!!!! LOVE IT!! :aktion033:


 
your too funny:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco

This is my kitchen for now. As I said, my house is on the market, and I'll have a new one soon. Guess you can tell by now that I love blue and white! GO BIG BLUE! :chili: Again, the pics are not taken by me. They are off our listing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

really nice! i love that shade of blue.. i myself have an obsession w green !


coco said:


> This is my kitchen for now. As I said, my house is on the market, and I'll have a new one soon. Guess you can tell by now that I love blue and white! GO BIG BLUE! :chili: Again, the pics are not taken by me. They are off our listing.


----------



## mysugarbears

godiva goddess said:


> I need to take pics of my own kitchen later today..heheh..
> 
> but I have pictures of my parents' kitchen in my email..since I was home for Thanksgiving this year...so I figure I would share the kitchen I grew up in! :blush:


 

Alice i love your mom's kitchen, it's my dream kitchen. :heart: I hate to cook, but i know how maybe having a kitchen like would inspire me to want to cook. :blink:


----------



## godiva goddess

coco said:


> This is my kitchen for now. As I said, my house is on the market, and I'll have a new one soon. Guess you can tell by now that I love blue and white! GO BIG BLUE! :chili: Again, the pics are not taken by me. They are off our listing.


lovely!! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess

mysugarbears said:


> Alice i love your mom's kitchen, it's my dream kitchen. :heart: I hate to cook, but i know how maybe having a kitchen like would inspire me to want to cook. :blink:


Thank you Debbie!! My mom updated her kitchen about 3 yrs ago....but she hasnt cooked more since then either..haha...we thought she was going to cook for us for Thanksgiving, given all her new appliances, but she ended up catering and using the oven to keep the turkey warm..lol!! So,...I am not so sure if having a nice kitchen works..:blush::innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am so happy that everyone is excited to participate in this thread! I had so much fun reading through it and seeing all the great kitchens!

*Sue:* Your kitchen went from drab to fab! I love the glass tile and for a galley kitchen you make it seem like the space is endless.....the window at the end really brings in so much natural light - LOVING IT!!!

*Michelle:* I've said it before - you have such a talent and all the hard work you put into your kitchen truly shows. I do hope you find a buyer who appreciates your handiwork!

*Tammy:* Your kitchen is beautiful! I love the b&w combination and the semi-transparent railings! You described it perfectly, modern with a comfortable feel!

*Sophia:* For someone who doesn't cook much for herself I love that you have such an ideal kitchen - and a beautiful one at that! Best of luck in your bidding 

*Alice:* I love your mom's kitchen and really adore the "step-up" counter and bar stools. It is something I hope to have in my next kitchen.

*Alexa:* European kitchens are so different from American kitchens due to space contraints but your kitchen is simply cozy and charming.

*Lisa:* I can't believe you and hubby did all that work yourselves. I wish you lived closer because I can't even feel comfortable hanging beadboard!

*Janet*: I love the mixing of the maple and cream cabinets - it is very romantic looking!

*Liza:* Your kitchen looks so cozy and I love Dolce's little gate!

*Pat:* I've never been to a puppy party but I am certain just from your posts that your entire home (and not just the kitchen) is cozy and warm - perfect for parties!

*Reva*: Your kitchen is downright beautiful! It all blends so seamlessly that I didn't know where to start looking! LOVELY!!!

*Janine:* The crown molding on your cabinets and the variation in height makes your kitchen look incredibly regal. 

*MaryAnn:* I think the blue you selected is gorgeous! Blue and white are favorites of mine as well so I have loved every room you've posted so far!

I can't wait to see more kitchens - this may be my favorite thread


----------



## garrettsmom

coco said:


> This is my kitchen for now. As I said, my house is on the market, and I'll have a new one soon. Guess you can tell by now that I love blue and white! GO BIG BLUE! :chili: Again, the pics are not taken by me. They are off our listing.


Striking kitchen......I'm sure your entire home shows beautifully!


----------



## coco

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am so happy that everyone is excited to participate in this thread! I had so much fun reading through it and seeing all the great kitchens!
> 
> *Sue:* Your kitchen went from drab to fab! I love the glass tile and for a galley kitchen you make it seem like the space is endless.....the window at the end really brings in so much natural light - LOVING IT!!!
> 
> *Michelle:* I've said it before - you have such a talent and all the hard work you put into your kitchen truly shows. I do hope you find a buyer who appreciates your handiwork!
> 
> *Tammy:* Your kitchen is beautiful! I love the b&w combination and the semi-transparent railings! You described it perfectly, modern with a comfortable feel!
> 
> *Sophia:* For someone who doesn't cook much for herself I love that you have such an ideal kitchen - and a beautiful one at that! Best of luck in your bidding
> 
> *Alice:* I love your mom's kitchen and really adore the "step-up" counter and bar stools. It is something I hope to have in my next kitchen.
> 
> *Alexa:* European kitchens are so different from American kitchens due to space contraints but your kitchen is simply cozy and charming.
> 
> *Lisa:* I can't believe you and hubby did all that work yourselves. I wish you lived closer because I can't even feel comfortable hanging beadboard!
> 
> *Janet*: I love the mixing of the maple and cream cabinets - it is very romantic looking!
> 
> *Liza:* Your kitchen looks so cozy and I love Dolce's little gate!
> 
> *Pat:* I've never been to a puppy party but I am certain just from your posts that your entire home (and not just the kitchen) is cozy and warm - perfect for parties!
> 
> *Reva*: Your kitchen is downright beautiful! It all blends so seamlessly that I didn't know where to start looking! LOVELY!!!
> 
> *Janine:* The crown molding on your cabinets and the variation in height makes your kitchen look incredibly regal.
> 
> *MaryAnn:* I think the blue you selected is gorgeous! Blue and white are favorites of mine as well so I have loved every room you've posted so far!
> 
> I can't wait to see more kitchens - this may be my favorite thread


Thank you very much. This has been a fun thread.


----------



## coco

garrettsmom said:


> Striking kitchen......I'm sure your entire home shows beautifully!


Thank you. It would be nice if there were some buyers out there to have a look. :smilie_tischkante: It'll take a while.


----------



## mary-anderson

Erin this is a wonderful idea!!! I really enjoying seeing how everyone decorates their homes, kinda gives you a feel of them. All the kitchen are wonderful. I just tweeked my lower back so I won't be able to post our kitchen until this weekend.


----------



## Sandcastles

Here's our kitchen - hopefully, by this summer (when I host my "Fluff Weekend, Get-A-Way Party") it'll be a lovely shade of very light blueish/grey - I'm so over the red.


----------



## ann80

Fun thread & topic. The kitchen in my house was the 1st thing I entirely gutted & renovated everything. Completed floor, cabinets, appliances, sink, windows & new slider. I didn't have a kitchen for months & ate by using the microwave & alot of takeout. All was worth it. :chili:I did alot of the work myself except for electrical/plumbing. Really enjoyed viewing others kitchens, thanks very much.

*Before...*








*Once everything was removed found this wonderful stainless hidden behind laminate, decided to keep it since all appliances stainless.*








*After...*
















*







*

*Before...*
















*After...*


----------



## mysugarbears

ann80 said:


> Fun thread & topic. The kitchen in my house was the 1st thing I entirely gutted & renovated everything. Completed floor, cabinets, appliances, sink, windows & new slider. I didn't have a kitchen for months & ate by using the microwave & alot of takeout. All was worth it. :chili:I did alot of the work myself except for electrical/plumbing. Really enjoyed viewing others kitchens, thanks very much.
> 
> *Before...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once everything was removed found this wonderful stainless hidden behind laminate, decided to keep it since all appliances stainless.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Before...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After...*


 


Wow, what a transformation. You did an awesome job, your kitchen looks gorgeous!:heart:
Wanna come to Florida and help me with my house?


----------



## michellerobison

Wow gorgeous reno!


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Here's our kitchen - hopefully, by this summer (when I host my "Fluff Weekend, Get-A-Way Party") it'll be a lovely shade of very light blueish/grey - I'm so over the red.


I don't know about you but it makes me want to come over and have tea!


----------



## MalteseJane

WOW !! Some awsome extreme make overs here. Great job ladies :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

mary-anderson said:


> Erin this is a wonderful idea!!! I really enjoying seeing how everyone decorates their homes, kinda gives you a feel of them. All the kitchen are wonderful. I just tweeked my lower back so I won't be able to post our kitchen until this weekend.


Oh yeah Mary - the old tweeked my back excuse. I know you're getting in a cleaning crew to get things in order. :smrofl::smrofl: JK - I know back pain really well and hope you feel better.

I love everyone's kitchens so much. What a vast array of looks and feels and they're all wonderful. And I have to say Liza, that's a HUGE kitchen for NYC. We're scaring the rest of the country. I think it looks great and love you DR table. You need to make the kids sit around it for dinner and everyone discuss their days. :thumbsup::thumbsup: At least a few times a week. No couch, no tv just talk


----------



## garrettsmom

Sandcastles said:


> Here's our kitchen - hopefully, by this summer (when I host my "Fluff Weekend, Get-A-Way Party") it'll be a lovely shade of very light blueish/grey - I'm so over the red.



Sigh.....white cabinets......wood floors.....it'll really be gorgeous and so fresh looking with with the pale blue/grey walls:wub:


----------



## garrettsmom

ann80 said:


> Fun thread & topic. The kitchen in my house was the 1st thing I entirely gutted & renovated everything. Completed floor, cabinets, appliances, sink, windows & new slider. I didn't have a kitchen for months & ate by using the microwave & alot of takeout. All was worth it. :chili:I did alot of the work myself except for electrical/plumbing. Really enjoyed viewing others kitchens, thanks very much/QUOTE]
> 
> Ann, very impressive reno-nice choices!
> 
> btw, my Winnie is from Josy and we're in Ct too:thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess

*ann-* marvelous makeover!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Allie - so far I LOVE everything about your home. I do like the red and white contrast but red is a color that you can so easily fall in and out of love with. I think a blueish-gray will look beautiful (and its the color I am painting my bedroom - more blue than gray though)! I can't wait to see pictures when you finish.

Ann - you and Lisa are so amazing! Your transformation is gorgeous and I love how the back of your chairs mirror the winerack - everything is perfect down to the minor details! So, the question remains - when are the two of you going to come renovate my kitchen?!?


----------



## Alexa

Hunter's Mom said:


> I am so happy that everyone is excited to participate in this thread! I had so much fun reading through it and seeing all the great kitchens!
> 
> *Sue:* Your kitchen went from drab to fab! I love the glass tile and for a galley kitchen you make it seem like the space is endless.....the window at the end really brings in so much natural light - LOVING IT!!!
> 
> *Michelle:* I've said it before - you have such a talent and all the hard work you put into your kitchen truly shows. I do hope you find a buyer who appreciates your handiwork!
> 
> *Tammy:* Your kitchen is beautiful! I love the b&w combination and the semi-transparent railings! You described it perfectly, modern with a comfortable feel!
> 
> *Sophia:* For someone who doesn't cook much for herself I love that you have such an ideal kitchen - and a beautiful one at that! Best of luck in your bidding
> 
> *Alice:* I love your mom's kitchen and really adore the "step-up" counter and bar stools. It is something I hope to have in my next kitchen.
> 
> *Alexa:* European kitchens are so different from American kitchens due to space contraints but your kitchen is simply cozy and charming.
> 
> *Lisa:* I can't believe you and hubby did all that work yourselves. I wish you lived closer because I can't even feel comfortable hanging beadboard!
> 
> *Janet*: I love the mixing of the maple and cream cabinets - it is very romantic looking!
> 
> *Liza:* Your kitchen looks so cozy and I love Dolce's little gate!
> 
> *Pat:* I've never been to a puppy party but I am certain just from your posts that your entire home (and not just the kitchen) is cozy and warm - perfect for parties!
> 
> *Reva*: Your kitchen is downright beautiful! It all blends so seamlessly that I didn't know where to start looking! LOVELY!!!
> 
> *Janine:* The crown molding on your cabinets and the variation in height makes your kitchen look incredibly regal.
> 
> *MaryAnn:* I think the blue you selected is gorgeous! Blue and white are favorites of mine as well so I have loved every room you've posted so far!
> 
> I can't wait to see more kitchens - this may be my favorite thread


Erin, thanks for your comments, I totally agree with you! 
All your kitchen's look great und huge compared to mine. But it's true, I think your houses and rooms are bigger than our's here in Germany or Europe. May be because your country is much bigger than our's, Lol!
I love all your different kitchen styles, can't say which one's is my favourite!
Our kitchen is still the old one which we had in our appartment, we only upgraded it with new cabinets when we moved in our house in 2004. We only bought this sitting area my DH really wanted to have! I love it, too because it's so nice and cozy to sit there with family or friends! 
If you're interested in, I could do some photos of my parents kitchen to show you another 'European style'! :thumbsup:

Alexandra


----------



## HEINI

WW, look at all those fabulous BIG kitchens. totally great!



princessre said:


> Here's mine out at the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have enlarged or upgraded the kitchen, but the only thing I use it for is to wash fresh fruits/veggies and make dog food. :w00t: I also use the kitchen phone to make dinner reservations. :HistericalSmiley:
> Oh wait, is that Casanova in the background saying, "Mommy, you need to make my wild salmon on a Gaggenau!":HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm currently bidding on an apartment in the city that has my absolute (apartment-sized) dream kitchen. If I don't get this apartment, I am getting the same designer to do my next kitchen. It's TDF-- I just love the way it looks-- and I'm sure it works pretty well too!!! :HistericalSmiley:


wow, I love the colour and the clear shapes of everything. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> Here's what the window ledge usually looks like:


I love that little 'hunter' on the window ledge, what a sweet little figure. your kitchen is great too, so much space! and it looks really comfy.


me, myself I only have a little kitchen, really only a corner.
places to sit & eat.
_ those cardboard boxes are only there temporarly :blush: sorry for the mess!_









the cooking space


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Becky, I really like your home. So bright, clean and pretty!


----------



## elly

My kitchen is combined with the familyroom, I think it is called a jumbo room. I really love this house! Just so happy to be back in Florida:Sunny Smile:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

I LOVE THIS THREAD. LOVED SEEING EVERYONES DIFFERENT BEAUTIFUL TASTES. THE RENOVATIONS ALL BEAUTIFUL!!!! Becky I love your lil kitchen n the colors against the white m ur modern stools .. 

im in love with most of the kitchens here .


----------



## njdrake

This is a great thread and I find it very interesting to see the different styles and taste. I'm loving looking at everyone's kitchens.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I love all of your gorgeous and warm and cosy kitchens. Here's my kitchen. It was hard to get photos so I just went around the kitchen in a circle. We have an eating area at the front of the kitchen (which is at the front of the house). With the blinds open, we can look at the gorgeous Sandia Mountains. This is really a typical southwest style kitchen.
































































As with most newer homes in the SW, ours is a very open great room type of concept.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

Really nice , love the open concept!


lacie's mom said:


> i love all of your gorgeous and warm and cosy kitchens. Here's my kitchen. It was hard to get photos so i just went around the kitchen in a circle. We have an eating area at the front of the kitchen (which is at the front of the house). With the blinds open, we can look at the gorgeous sandia mountains. This is really a typical southwest style kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as will most newer homes in the sw, ours is a very open great room type of concept.


----------



## mom2bijou

Great kitchens everyone! All our fluffs get to eat their meals in beautiful kitchens!!!!

I think Janet said it about the dark granite. I can't stand mine either. Looks cool but what a pain to get it to shine with no streaks!


----------



## Sandcastles

Hunter's Mom said:


> Allie - so far I LOVE everything about your home. I do like the red and white contrast but red is a color that you can so easily fall in and out of love with. I think a blueish-gray will look beautiful (and its the color I am painting my bedroom - more blue than gray though)! I can't wait to see pictures when you finish.
> 
> Ann - you and Lisa are so amazing! Your transformation is gorgeous and I love how the back of your chairs mirror the winerack - everything is perfect down to the minor details! So, the question remains - when are the two of you going to come renovate my kitchen?!?


Thanks Erin -

I love your kitchen, I can see french doors in there - oh, that would be so nice, and give you lots of light!

You know just about where we live - so, you know that we live very close to the beach - BUT, we also live in "horse country" - there are a LOT of Morgans and horse farms in this little town! - Hence, the current country-kind-of-feel in my kitchen - the shade of blue that I have selected to replace all this RED -:w00t: is very light and very "beachy" kind of color - more my style now.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison

I love seeing other's homes,you get a feel for that person's personality... Mine is defiantely eclectic...life is too short to not make your home fun...if someone doesn't like it..that's why they invented paint!


I like the open concept too. We don't see it much here,even in newer homes. People are kinda still stuck on country here. The Florida Tuscan style has been popular in magazines for over 10 years,we have one house in all of Naploeon built in that style! Hey people are still doing the plaid shirt grunge look here!

The two rooms are about 20x30 now,so it would make a big open area...

I can't wait until spring so we can either start knocking holes in walls for archways or like hubby is talking(can't believe my ears) taking walls out and opening it all up,maybe even the kitchen too! Al's been saying he didn't want to put more money into our home,as we're selling it,but the ways thinks are sounding,5-6 years of no jobs...we're going to be here a while,might as well enjoy it...

All of our rooms open up onto each other,not like our first house,lots of hallways,made it feel closed in.

Crossing my fingers...

Want to do a larger window in the living room,more of a wall of windows on that south side so all that wonderful sunshine can come in. I love sitting in my livingroom when the afternoon sun comes in. The top piccie is more true to clour,not sure why the other two look kinda greenish? Yepper,more of my plasterwork again...


----------



## princessre

Tammy, I love your kitchen! It's modern, sophisticated, yet warm! Just like you, Missy!!



mom2bijou said:


> I forgot to bring my before pictures to work so I could scan them and show you the disaster of a kitchen that our house had when we bought it. We moved in January 2008 and had the kitchen done by March. It was downright scary!
> 
> I wish our kitchen was bigger with a center island. Next house that will rank #1. But it's a good size. It's modern but has a very cozy feel to it. That's kind of the trend to my house...vintage/modern but lots of personal touches everywhere that add a sense of warmth to it.


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Thanks Erin -
> 
> I love your kitchen, I can see french doors in there - oh, that would be so nice, and give you lots of light!
> 
> You know just about where we live - so, you know that we live very close to the beach - BUT, we also live in "horse country" - there are a LOT of Morgans and horse farms in this little town! - Hence, the current country-kind-of-feel in my kitchen - the shade of blue that I have selected to replace all this RED -:w00t: is very light and very "beachy" kind of color - more my style now.:thumbsup:


 Are you going to do a light blue beachy and white washed look? That kinda reminds me of beachy...boy would I love to come over and play...
I love decorating! Not that anyone can tell....:innocent:


----------



## princessre

Allie, I love your kitchen, and the gorgeous views from your kitchen!!



Sandcastles said:


> Here's our kitchen - hopefully, by this summer (when I host my "Fluff Weekend, Get-A-Way Party") it'll be a lovely shade of very light blueish/grey - I'm so over the red.


----------



## michellerobison

princessre said:


> Tammy, I love your kitchen! It's modern, sophisticated, yet warm! Just like you, Missy!!


 I love the hood and backsplash area and how the kitchen is elevated.
I love this tyle too. It does look modern /vintage... I like the dramatic,dark and light too.


----------



## mom2bijou

princessre said:


> Tammy, I love your kitchen! It's modern, sophisticated, yet warm! Just like you, Missy!!


:wub::wub: Aren't you just the sweetest!:wub::blush: Ditto to your kitchen too Sophia....don't you just love your light cabinets? 


michellerobison said:


> I love the hood and backsplash area and how the kitchen is elevated.
> I love this tyle too. It does look modern /vintage... I like the dramatic,dark and light too.


Thanks Michelle! You have amazing home style too! 
The original kitchen had sheet rock where the glass railings are. It really chopped off the kitchen from the family room. I had seen these glass railings on beach home balconies and found someone to install them in the kitchen. It really opened it up. 

I also originally wanted black cabinets and white granite. But the house didn't seem to have enough natural light to pull that off so I did the opposite....white cabs, black granite.


----------



## Johita

ann80 said:


> Fun thread & topic. The kitchen in my house was the 1st thing I entirely gutted & renovated everything. Completed floor, cabinets, appliances, sink, windows & new slider. I didn't have a kitchen for months & ate by using the microwave & alot of takeout. All was worth it. :chili:I did alot of the work myself except for electrical/plumbing. Really enjoyed viewing others kitchens, thanks very much.
> 
> *Before...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Once everything was removed found this wonderful stainless hidden behind laminate, decided to keep it since all appliances stainless.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Before...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After...*


 
This is a really fun thread and excellent idea Erin!! I'm really enjoying looking at everyone's kitchen - it's giving me a lot of ideas. Right now my kitchen looks a lot like Ann's "before" kitchen only that the counter tops are an ugly yellow shade (not white like Ann's before). I'm savign up to try and gut it out in a couple of years and when we do I also hope to extend it a little so that we can make it an eat-in as well. 

Ann, I love your kitchen's transformation - It is beautiful! Everyone's kitchen reflects their personality but I don't feel mine does. Tammy, I love your kitchen and how you carried the same colors from the dining room into the kitchen. Is it a loft? It looks like one. Allie, wow! That kitchen is huge yet looks soo cozy. I love the red, but can't wait to see it in the shade you plan on changing it to.


----------



## princessre

HEINI said:


> WW, look at all those fabulous BIG kitchens. totally great!
> wow, I love the colour and the clear shapes of everything.


Thanks alot, Becky! I love your kitchen also! 

I guess we both like the COLOR "White" alot! It's so easy to live with, don't you think?


----------



## princessre

Hunter's Mom said:


> *Sophia:* For someone who doesn't cook much for herself I love that you have such an ideal kitchen - and a beautiful one at that! Best of luck in your bidding
> 
> I can't wait to see more kitchens - this may be my favorite thread


Thanks, Erin!! I love your kitchen too!! I love that modern but quaint New England style you have in your home.


----------



## mom2bijou

Edith...not a loft! You'll be shocked when you see pics of the ouside. It's a 1960s split, colonial style LOL!!!! VERY traditional exterior but of course I made the front door much more contemporarty.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

My kitchen does not reflect my personality . Lol , lets see urs , and i also thought tammys was a loft lol. 

I loved this whole thread.


johita said:


> this is a really fun thread and excellent idea erin!! I'm really enjoying looking at everyone's kitchen - it's giving me a lot of ideas. Right now my kitchen looks a lot like ann's "before" kitchen only that the counter tops are an ugly yellow shade (not white like ann's before). I'm savign up to try and gut it out in a couple of years and when we do i also hope to extend it a little so that we can make it an eat-in as well.
> 
> Ann, i love your kitchen's transformation - it is beautiful! Everyone's kitchen reflects their personality but i don't feel mine does. Tammy, i love your kitchen and how you carried the same colors from the dining room into the kitchen. Is it a loft? It looks like one. Allie, wow! That kitchen is huge yet looks soo cozy. I love the red, but can't wait to see it in the shade you plan on changing it to.


----------



## garrettsmom

mom2bijou said:


> Great kitchens everyone! All our fluffs get to eat their meals in beautiful kitchens!!!!
> 
> I think Janet said it about the dark granite. I can't stand mine either. Looks cool but what a pain to get it to shine with no streaks!


Yes, dark granite is very 'unforgiving' when it comes to streaks, crumbs, water spots etc. If you haven't already discovered microfiber 'miracle cloths' from the *Solutions* catalogue (on-line too), they work great on granite with any type of glass plus or ammonia free windex product. I have about a dozen in all different colors. I use them for cleaning and buffing my stainless steel appliances too with the appropriate cleaner. They're also great for dusting dark wood like walnut which really shows the dust-just slightly dampen them to lift the dust away. They really are 'miraculous and work far better than other brands from places like BB&B. They wash well too and dry very quickly (hang dry).


----------



## Starsmom

I see to a degree we are all voyeurs. :HistericalSmiley: I have looked at all the dining room, and kitchen reveals, and enjoyed them all. Is there a time line for posting the pics, or will anytime be OK?


----------



## Johita

uniquelovdolce said:


> My kitchen does not reflect my personality . Lol , lets see urs , and i also thought tammys was a loft lol.
> 
> I loved this whole thread.


 
LOL, well I liked your kitchen a lot better than mine - at least it's brights and I would prefer your floor over mine. Mine reeks 1970s!

You asked for it so here is my kitchen. In the second picture I've indicated where the lazy susan is, but its not practicle at all and I can barely get to it. Then there are the high cabinets which are empty because I really can't get to them. I would love to extend beyond the back wall (so that I can get rid of all the ugly cabinets) and make it an eat in kitchen.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sandcastles said:


> Here's our kitchen - hopefully, by this summer (when I host my "Fluff Weekend, Get-A-Way Party") it'll be a lovely shade of very light blueish/grey - I'm so over the red.


Allie, I LOVE your kitchen. I love all of the windows, too ... lots of light and so open. Your kitchen is beautiful. But, the blue sounds lovely, too. When we lived in our condominium ... every room had shades of blue ... except for the bathroom, which was coral/peach and gold. Everyone loved the blues ... and, the bathroom, too. (note, I said one bathroom ... now we have three full bathrooms and a powder room!)

I like everyone else's kitchens, too. I have to laugh because I don't see one kitchen that doesn't look as though it is ready to be photographed for House Beautiful ... everything neatly in place and sparkling! My kitchen is very clean ... but, with the holidays here ... half our table is cluttered with wrapping paper, ribbons, and brown boxes nearby, to mail some parcels! 

So, by the time you ladies are showing the bathrooms ...:HistericalSmiley: ... I will be catching up with our kitchen! :HistericalSmiley: Please don't give up on me!


----------



## mary-anderson

Ok so it's seems I constantly behind but hey I'm a late bloomer:blush:. As some of you know our house is on the market, so the first two pics are done by a professional with a wide angle lense. I think I need one.:thumbsup: It is one bidg room with a famiily room an a kitchen nook. As you can tell by the rest of the pics I have decorated for Christmas.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Last but not least*

Here is my kitchen. Down side is NO window but plenty of light


----------



## Maltbabe

*My camera is ready*

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: please indicate next room to post and I will NOT ne the last! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: I promise:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltlovereileen

More great shots...what lovely kitchens you all have - so cozy and inviting!!!

Mary, if I may ask, do you live on Oahu? If so, which part? Reason I'm asking is because your house looks so lovely and new - I've been surfing a Hawaiian real estate site for a bit now (my dream retirement place) and so many places look to be a lot older (on Oahu). Yours is charming as can be! I bet you get it sold in no time! Do you think you'll miss Hawaii though?


----------



## mary-anderson

maltlovereileen said:


> More great shots...what lovely kitchens you all have - so cozy and inviting!!!
> 
> Mary, if I may ask, do you live on Oahu? If so, which part? Reason I'm asking is because your house looks so lovely and new - I've been surfing a Hawaiian real estate site for a bit now (my dream retirement place) and so many places look to be a lot older (on Oahu). Yours is charming as can be! I bet you get it sold in no time! Do you think you'll miss Hawaii though?


Eileen, Yes I live on Oahu..Ewa Beach...My home was built in 2002. Honestly I thought this was going to be my retirement home until we bought another home in Arizona. Our plans were to wait several more years until moving but as we take trips to Arizona it got harder and harder when we got back. As for it being sold soon, hopefully we will be having two offers coming in this week. That's what I was told but they are only words, I like action.:HistericalSmiley: Will I miss Hawaii, yes. You can't beat the weather and the beaches. The hardest part will be leaving our friends.:blush:


----------



## jerricks

we're getting ready to redo the kitchen after Christmas, there is really nothing wrong with this kitchen but its 22 years old and needs updated...the plans are hardwood floors, cherry shaker cabinets, stainless appliances, black granite counter tops for the 2 planned islands and stainless counter top for the rest, we havent decided on a backspash yet, I can post "After pictures" when we are done!! the last picture is looking into the "man Cave" I am expanding our kitchen so we can look into the man cave when we are done with the remodel!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## gopotsgo

*"Fashionably" late*

Here I go with another late post!
The first pic is of what most people love about our kitchen, the stainless steel 6 burner, griddle, 2 oven Jenn Air stove with the "Chernobyl" hood. We don't cook, when we re-modeled the kitchen a few years ago we figured we would do it for the resale value. Now the next two pics show what I love about the kitchen and breakfast nook, look up, copper ceilings, love it, love it, LOVE it. The hanging lamps were custom made by a local glass artisan as was the stone medallion in the middle of the floor. I like the way the kitchen came out, I just feel bad that I don't really appreciate it. Anyone want to come over and cook?

P.S. See the puppy pillow by the door? LOL


----------

